# VIDEO OF MY ABUSIVE FAMILY. can post more if you want to see more. I was not exaggerating. This is not a rare occurence



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

@CopeKilla 
@xdxdxnice1


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> @CopeKilla
> @xdxdxnice1



Can post the story of this if anyone is interested as well


----------



## Downey (Jul 25, 2020)

wild party man


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 25, 2020)

I told you, leave them or report them. This isn't normal behaviour man.


----------



## tincelw (Jul 25, 2020)

bro wtf 
how can you let your mother take that shit
its time to step up for yourself


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Jul 25, 2020)

_Recognised the house and the cars outside. Watch out for them tires _


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

tincelw said:


> bro wtf
> how can you let your mother take that shit
> its time to step up for yourself


That was my little sister my mother did nothing and watched it all happen. I tried to convince my sister to run away with me but only I ran away and slept outside for 2 days before cops arrested me and took me home


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Gaston (Jul 25, 2020)

*No one would ever abuse Gaston.*


----------



## tincelw (Jul 25, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> That was my little sister my mother did nothing and watched it all happen. I tried to convince my sister to run away with me but only I ran away and slept outside for 2 days before cops arrested me and took me home


 
take care of her bro, your the only she's got.
Good luck to you bro, I know its not easy


----------



## sytyl (Jul 25, 2020)

jfl

did your mom tell your dad she fucked a black guy before or something

what caused your dad to snap one day?


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

sytyl said:


> jfl
> 
> did your mom tell your dad she fucked a black guy before or something
> 
> what caused your dad to snap one day?


Nigga this shit would happen 3 times a week on average. Landlord kicked us out and trying to sue us rn for damages to the house


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 25, 2020)

Report your family to cps


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 25, 2020)

Fuck dude I'm sorry. I know what you're going through. Pm if you want to.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 25, 2020)

*I will rush second floor*


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

Daw said:


> Report your family to cps


I have already nothing happens we have reported atleast over 5 times now. A few times they came and investigated, CPS, but my artists sister wouldn’t vouch for me neither would mom, and I had criminal record so they didn’t believe me.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 25, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> @CopeKilla
> @xdxdxnice1



Your house is huge man and you have 2 whole couches. I don't even have one. Can't say i sympathise


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 25, 2020)

What are they throwing and why did it start?


----------



## jackthenerd (Jul 25, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I have already nothing happens we have reported atleast over 5 times now. A few times they came and investigated, CPS, but my artists sister wouldn’t vouch for me neither would mom, and I had criminal record so they didn’t believe me.


Just record it or something.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Just record it or something.


Already been done nobody cares. CPS is evil and doesn’t care about children and the cops are evil I hope all the cops kids get killed and raped. And I hope CPS explodes.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 25, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Just record it or something.


Bro what did you think he linked then


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 25, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Already been done nobody cares. CPS is evil and doesn’t care about children and the cops are evil I hope all the cops kids get killed and raped. And I hope CPS explodes.


Not all cops are evil but CPS is. I agree on that


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 25, 2020)

There you have it, a future serial killer and a future prostitute in the making. Sad shit.


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Jul 25, 2020)

This is what happens when your whore mother liked being used by an abusive dark triad bad boy JFL


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jul 25, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Already been done nobody cares. CPS is evil and doesn’t care about children and the cops are evil I hope all the cops kids get killed and raped. And I hope CPS explodes.



Why don't you try talking to your dad 1-on-1 like a conversation no fighting or anything.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> Why don't you try talking to your dad 1-on-1 like a conversation no fighting or anything.


We have and sometimes I feel like he would change but I’ve given up cause the next day the cycle repeats


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jul 25, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> We have and sometimes I feel like he would change but I’ve given up cause the next day the cycle repeats


Keep trying bro.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> Keep trying bro.


Nope after the sexual shit I’m done


----------



## Deleted member 7465 (Jul 25, 2020)

Gym max and beat the fuck out of your dad


----------



## Gaston (Jul 25, 2020)

*Boy go back to your room stop filming. This is between me and your mom. *


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Jul 25, 2020)

Feel bad for you bhai you mother and father both look like they are bipolar or some shit tbh..
Just look after your sister tbh since you know what happens when there is a weak male father figure in the house she will look for a fatherly figure outside the house tbh..


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Jul 25, 2020)

*This is actually really sad ngl . I genuinely am sorry for all the bad things I said and I hope ur situation gets better god bless u *


----------



## Pillarman (Jul 25, 2020)

what is the context lmao, why do the fights start?


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

Wildlife said:


> Gym max and beat the fuck out of your dad


I have already beaten his ass and the cops came and arrested me. I was released from the holding cell after my booking process tho


----------



## bonsai (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## benchortable (Jul 25, 2020)

Man it really sucks
I know what its like
Nothing you can do
Every morning you wake up you dont know what the days gonna be like
any plans you make can be ruined just based on someones mood
no control cause youre just a kid
the years fade away while you watch kids at school live some of the best years of their life
the fear when you come home from school and open the door
fuck
no one there to help
teachers wont
CPS wont
family wont
friends cant

You might hate your sister man but she went through the same shit. Youre her brother.


----------



## Suave (Jul 25, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> @CopeKilla
> @xdxdxnice1



pretty big house no one cares how your family treats u


----------



## Suave (Jul 25, 2020)

Suave said:


> pretty big house no one cares how your family treats u


i live under a bridge and my toilet is the streets of india, be grateful


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

benchortable said:


> Man it really sucks
> I know what its like
> Nothing you can do
> Every morning you wake up you dont know what the days gonna be like
> ...


Reading this actually made my eyes water. You are one of the few who understand, thank you


----------



## Vermilioncore (Jul 25, 2020)

Don’t be a cuck. Your father is beating your whore family members because he is blackpilled and knows that women are trash tbh


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 25, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> This is what happens when your whore mother liked being used by an abusive dark triad bad boy JFL


Kys


----------



## benchortable (Jul 25, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Reading this actually made my eyes water. You are one of the few who understand, thank you


fml im almost crying rn


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

Suave said:


> pretty big house no one cares how your family treats u


That house was big but we stayed for 4 months before landlord evicted us


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 25, 2020)

Vermilioncore said:


> Don’t be a cuck. Your father is beating your whore family members because he is blackpilled and knows that women are trash tbh


Kys


----------



## Suave (Jul 25, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> That house was big but we stayed for 4 months before landlord evicted us


did you get evicted for the alpha male in the background of the video brutality mogging the screaming female? does this moggin scenario happen so often u got kicked out? @.@


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 25, 2020)

I can't see the video tbh


----------



## Deleted member 7465 (Jul 25, 2020)

Vermilioncore said:


> Don’t be a cuck. Your father is beating your whore family members because he is blackpilled and knows that women are trash tbh


🤣Based


----------



## Zygos4Life (Jul 25, 2020)

Sad shit, man


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 25, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Nope after the sexual shit I’m done


Elaborate


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 25, 2020)

*Unironically if my dad made my mom cry like that I’d probably kill him. 

I’m curious tbh what’s the context behind this *


----------



## Vermilioncore (Jul 25, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Kys


I will soon


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Jul 25, 2020)

It's time to go ER


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

Toth's thot said:


> It's time to go ER


I will never do that


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 25, 2020)

@wereqryan
@Gosick

Absolutely hate indian parents not only are they ugly as shit they also have severe mental illnesses, this is something people dont understand with indians. I very rarely see an indian parent who isn't on the autism spectrum and can hold a healthy relationship.

Dw bro I know your pain . I hope karma catches up to them, by the looks of it it already has and hope misfortune follows them for the rest of their life.



They are both to blame. No child should suffer.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 25, 2020)

Suave said:


> pretty big house no one cares how your family treats u


Look at the mess the house is because of the fights though


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (Jul 25, 2020)

Your story reminds me of terry crews


----------



## lookismfugee (Jul 25, 2020)

very relatable but since i was toddler


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 25, 2020)

Who's the person crying?


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Jul 25, 2020)

Very relatable op, the sad thing is nobody is coming to save you


----------



## Darklord (Jul 25, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Who's the person crying?


His mother and sister fucked a black guy so the dad is beating them


----------



## Patient A (Jul 25, 2020)

Ah childhood memories...


----------



## Patient A (Jul 25, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Very relatable op, the sad thing is nobody is coming to save you


Nobody actually cares. They see a nice house and think the person is well looked after.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 25, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Ah childhood memories...


jesus fuck nigga.


why am i caging so hard at this


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 25, 2020)

i hope you make it brah! have you seen any goggins videos yet? also you can read his book its lifechanging


----------



## stuckneworleans (Jul 25, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> *Unironically if my dad made my mom cry like that I’d probably kill him.
> 
> I’m curious tbh what’s the context behind this *


Cuck


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 25, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> That was my little sister my mother did nothing and watched it all happen. I tried to convince my sister to run away with me but only I ran away and slept outside for 2 days before cops arrested me and took me home


Did the cops not bother asking why you ran away in the first place?


----------



## stuckneworleans (Jul 25, 2020)

I always thought my dad was the bad guy when he beat and screamed at my mom, but I grew up and realized how retarded and disingenious my mom acted, but stupid niggas will always pick the side of their mom because she appears weaker


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 25, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I have already nothing happens we have reported atleast over 5 times now. A few times they came and investigated, CPS, but my artists sister wouldn’t vouch for me neither would mom, and I had criminal record so they didn’t believe me.


Can you just post this video or capture some more evidence to make your claims be backed up by something?


----------



## eyearea (Jul 25, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> I always thought my dad was the bad guy when he beat and screamed at my mom, but I grew up and realized how retarded and disingenious my mom acted, but stupid niggas will always pick the side of their mom because she appears weaker


HIGH IQ


----------



## Pretty (Jul 25, 2020)

I feel bad for u bro ngl but ur 16 u should be trying ur best to provide for urself find a source of income and move out with ur siblings


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 25, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Nope after the sexual shit I’m done


elab on this


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Jul 25, 2020)

really depressing i hope you're ok


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Jul 25, 2020)

I can relate to this vid man insane household forced to move out after high school and work a low wage job. With a car you can work and go to school or trade school


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jul 25, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> I always thought my dad was the bad guy when he beat and screamed at my mom, but I grew up and realized how retarded and disingenious my mom acted, but stupid niggas will always pick the side of their mom because she appears weaker


Same, whenever my parents fought, I thought it was my dad being bad or whatever. It's never that, it's my mom gets insecure and goes crazy on him searching all of his stuff. Women are retards tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jul 25, 2020)

I'm sorry bro, no one deserves to live that life


----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Jul 25, 2020)

Vermilioncore said:


> Don’t be a cuck. Your father is beating your whore family members because he is blackpilled and knows that women are trash tbh


You are the most retarded scum here


----------



## stuckneworleans (Jul 25, 2020)

Fuckmachine said:


> You are the most retarded scum here


Cuck


----------



## Vermilioncore (Jul 25, 2020)

Fuckmachine said:


> You are the most retarded scum here


But most whores deserve to be beaten son


----------



## Bewusst (Jul 25, 2020)

You shouldn’t have posted this. It’ll be on the internet forever now


----------



## Perfectionist (Jul 25, 2020)

this is sad no one has to go through this, the shit I went through when I was 5-6 is traumatic.


like a user said on here many will support their moms side when she is abused but really it’s usually their own fault especially in my case.


When I was young I hated my dad because he abused my mom, he abused my sister and bro. My mom used to make my dad angry and he would hit us, and her, I asked her if she enjoyed my dad getting angry and she smiled at me.


I didn’t realise this until I was blackpilled and saw a tweet saying when her BF shouts at her, her pussy gets wet, I realised how much of a mentally fucked mom I have.


my dad is calm asf now, literally my mom repeats the same shit over and over that used to make my dad angry 10/12 years ago, he avoids to sit next to her or just acts like he agrees with her


My mom has mental illnesses, she puts her own kids down in front of others to get sympathy, always shouting at me always taunting us, my siblings are married and moved out so I’m her sole focus, but she’s aged and I don’t think she has the energy as she once did, especially I don’t give her a chance to say shit about me. I feel bad for her and I love her, because she cares for me, and if I’m gone she has no one. She says some of the cruelest shit ever. I give her money and then few minutes later she says I’m a no life and that her expectations of me have made her disappointed, I gave her money to buy £100 clothes and this what’s she says to me. I literally started to sweat and my heart sank


I’m a few years older than u, my advice would be for u is to focus on urself, don’t waste ur time on ur sister, I’m sorry to say this but she is a women they like this kind of shit. Get an education, get a degree become something, not for others but urself, get ur self out of this situation


Many times I told my sister when should fight with my mum to go out or move but she refused she rather win the arguement and fight ruin our days and mood


Also remember bro, this is one day, don’t let u ruin ur life over others who don’t care about ur well being, I wish someone told me this when I was 11/12, I would’ve never gave my time and day, all those cryings and feelings, I would’ve left them.


----------



## Patient A (Jul 25, 2020)

Just join the army OP, Uncle Sam will look after you.

cos child protective services don’t give a shit


----------



## Patient A (Jul 25, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> You shouldn’t have posted this. It’ll be on the internet forever now


Nobody cares


----------



## MogTheMogger (Jul 25, 2020)

damn man. run away with your sister, try one more time man, dont give up dog. please. shit sucks but please dog. dont give up.


----------



## BlackBoyo (Jul 25, 2020)

Just leave lmao


----------



## Vermilioncore (Jul 25, 2020)

MogTheMogger said:


> damn man. run away with your sister, try one more time man, dont give up dog. please. shit sucks but please dog. dont give up.


Give your sister to sex traffickers and get money. High IQ huh? Cmon at least admit that’s a good idea lol


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 25, 2020)

same shit at my home dude

had to call the cops because my father was attacking my mother and choke her a few months ago


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jul 25, 2020)

If that was my dad I would confront him and prob stab him to death


----------



## Patient A (Jul 25, 2020)

Perfectionist said:


> this is sad no one has to go through this, the shit I went through when I was 5-6 is traumatic.
> 
> 
> like a user said on here many will support their moms side when she is abused but really it’s usually their own fault especially in my case.
> ...


Domestic violences me

just kidding I mog


----------



## stuckneworleans (Jul 25, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> If that was my dad I would confront him and prob stab him to death


Cuck


----------



## Perfectionist (Jul 25, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> If that was my dad I would confront him and prob stab him to death


Lol come on big man, you wouldn’t do shit


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jul 25, 2020)

Perfectionist said:


> Lol come on big man, you wouldn’t do shit


Cope every male on my dad's side has been to the mental hospital for psychosis and I'm exactly like this up until 14 I enjoyed torturing and killing animals and it's still a life goal of mine to kill someone before I die I've always been crazy and since doing LSD and drinking it's made me even crazier my dad would be injured or dead if he pulled this shit


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 25, 2020)

its not easy to beat your father up when your submissive whore mother doesnt has the interest to divorce

i had two choices in life: either kill my father or suppress everything 

its a lose lose scenario in every situation


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jul 25, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Cuck


Cope it's high t behavior


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Jul 25, 2020)

Perfectionist said:


> this is sad no one has to go through this, the shit I went through when I was 5-6 is traumatic.
> 
> 
> like a user said on here many will support their moms side when she is abused but really it’s usually their own fault especially in my case.
> ...


kill ur mom and make a video


----------



## stuckneworleans (Jul 25, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Cope it's high t behavior


Going against your dad is soy redditor behaviour


----------



## Perfectionist (Jul 25, 2020)

cynicoboyo said:


> kill ur mom


I love her too much, she makes me food, she’s literally my servant, does everything I ask of her


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jul 25, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Going against your dad is soy redditor behaviour


Someone has to protect the family from danger including the father also cuck behavior is allowing your family to be disrespected so


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jul 25, 2020)

Perfectionist said:


> I love her too much, she makes me food, she’s literally my servant, does everything I ask of her


Kill ur father


----------



## stuckneworleans (Jul 25, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Someone has to protect the family from danger including the father also cuck behavior is allowing your family to be disrespected so


Nah man, out of experience when ur dad screams at ur female family member it's for a reason. Females behave retardedly and emotionally manipulate and ask to be beaten.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jul 25, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Nah man, out of experience when ur dad screams at ur female family member it's for a reason. Females behave retardedly and emotionally manipulate and ask to be beaten.


Idk most fathers ik that do that are just assholes or overblown a situation like my dad


----------



## stuckneworleans (Jul 25, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Idk most fathers ik that do that are just assholes or overblown a situation like my dad


My dad gets extremely emotional and aggressive but there's always a concrete reason ngl


----------



## TITUS (Jul 25, 2020)

Whow, that house is a mess. You need to start with mastic gum and gymmaxing already, so you can boss everyone on that house.


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jul 25, 2020)

Am I the luckiest person here? Never had a fight ever in my fam


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Jul 25, 2020)

Shit this brings memories, just get out of the house and let the storm calm, also try understanding your father more and explain to him why this is bad, if shit doesn't work out leave the house


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Jul 25, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> Am I the luckiest person here? Never had a fight ever in my fam


Low T family


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jul 25, 2020)

عبد الرحمن said:


> Low T family


They're just oldcels man


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Jul 25, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> They're just oldcels man


My father is over 60 yo and still makes shit happen


----------



## Gosick (Jul 25, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> @wereqryan
> @Gosick
> 
> Absolutely hate indian parents not only are they ugly as shit they also have severe mental illnesses, this is something people dont understand with indians. I very rarely see an indian parent who isn't on the autism spectrum and can hold a healthy relationship.
> ...


lol he has a indian dad, white mom 

It goes to show, there is no such thing as upgrading your blood line.

its best not to have kids or just raise chads kid tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jul 25, 2020)

عبد الرحمن said:


> My father is over 60 yo and still makes shit happen


I mean they sometimes argue but never straight out hit each other


----------



## TITUS (Jul 25, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Cope every male on my dad's side has been to the mental hospital for psychosis and I'm exactly like this up until 14 I enjoyed torturing and killing animals and it's still a life goal of mine to kill someone before I die I've always been crazy and since doing LSD and drinking it's made me even crazier my dad would be injured or dead if he pulled this shit


Dark triad maxing and mentalillnessmaxing, i don't know if the second has any potential though.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jul 25, 2020)

Get some bodies on your dad ded srs. you need to find a way to separate your abusive dad from the rest of your family


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

My 


عبد الرحمن said:


> Shit this brings memories, just get out of the house and let the storm calm, also try understanding your father more and explain to him why this is bad, if shit doesn't work out leave the house


dad is crazy he thinks he is the Hindu god hanuman, then told me that hanuman is going to have me killed for my sins. JFL


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

fuccccc said:


> Get some bodies on your dad ded srs. you need to find a way to separate your abusive dad from the rest of your family


My mom asks him for money every weekend and wanted me to be kept in the programs we’re the gay kid wanted to suck my cock.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> @wereqryan
> @Gosick
> 
> Absolutely hate indian parents not only are they ugly as shit they also have severe mental illnesses, this is something people dont understand with indians. I very rarely see an indian parent who isn't on the autism spectrum and can hold a healthy relationship.
> ...


I suspect most indians are on the spectrum as it wasn't bred out of the population in Indian and may have even been a benefit there. JFL at thinking india is not by far the worst country.


----------



## needsolution (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 25, 2020)

Bumo


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

inceletto said:


> Bumo


how's my voice in my new YouTube video?


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 25, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> how's my voice in my new YouTube video?


high t


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

inceletto said:


> high t


MOGS you tbh?


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Jul 25, 2020)

Bro wtf you literally have video evidence of abuse you can give this to the police and if your sister also gives a statement as a witness you’ll get him


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 25, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> MOGS you tbh?


yea


----------



## Andros (Jul 25, 2020)

Where I live curries seem to be stable people.

Maybe the best curries got out of India


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 26, 2020)

Andros said:


> Where I live curries seem to be stable people.
> 
> Maybe the best curries got out of India


I live in USA


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 26, 2020)

Rich home


----------



## Andros (Jul 26, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I live in USA


USA? And cops do nothing?
USA is not a first world country then


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 26, 2020)

inceletto said:


> Rich home


this house was rental I lived in for 4 months before evicted. JFL


----------



## Gosick (Jul 26, 2020)

how is this even abuse? its just some fat bastard throwing junk down and some girl crying

I dont see any physical abuse.


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 26, 2020)

Gosick said:


> how is this even abuse? its just some fat bastard throwing junk down and some girl crying
> 
> I dont see any physical abuse.


*@Gosick retains his title for always saying the stupidest shit on this forum*


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 26, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *@Gosick retains his title for always saying the stupidest shit on this forum*


facts


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 26, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Nobody actually cares. They see a nice house and think the person is well looked after.


this is true the first time I reported this fatass landwhale black lady came to my house and told my parents I was a spoiled brat even tho I showed proof at 14. JFL at living in Atlanta


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 26, 2020)

Unfortunately can relate although I don’t think hmm my parents are/were as bad as you my cousins definitely had much worse shit. 
This is typical and happens behind Indian households unfortunately


----------



## Achilles (Jul 26, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> this is true the first time I reported this fatass landwhale black lady came to my house and told my parents I was a spoiled brat even tho I showed proof at 14. JFL at living in Atlanta


damn man this is brutal stuff


----------



## benchortable (Jul 26, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Very relatable op, the sad thing is nobody is coming to save you


this is something everyone except for psl 5 white girls need to accept in life


Newone said:


> its not easy to beat your father up when your submissive whore mother doesnt has the interest to divorce
> 
> i had two choices in life: either kill my father or suppress everything
> 
> its a lose lose scenario in every situation


This sucks too. Its always both parents being retarded in these situations cause if one was sane then theyd take the kids away


Andros said:


> USA? And cops do nothing?
> USA is not a first world country then


have you seen news from USA in 2020?
During the floyd protests they destroyed and looted so many fucking stores.
How many of those were small mom and pop shops with no insurance?
How many families are fucked now cause of that?
How many people died during these protests?

All because of a drug addict career criminal that died while he was getting arrested for committing a crime. Holy shit.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jul 26, 2020)

brutal as fuck

i have a shitty family too


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 26, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Unfortunately can relate although I don’t think hmm my parents are/were as bad as you my cousins definitely had much worse shit.
> This is typical and happens behind Indian households unfortunately


Indian culture is truly the worst to be born into


----------



## 사랑해요 (Jul 26, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> @CopeKilla
> @xdxdxnice1



atleast you have a big house


----------



## JizzFarmer (Jul 26, 2020)

When you turn 17, join the army

You'll be able to get the hell out of that house and there are pathways to college from there​


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 26, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> When you turn 17, join the army
> 
> You'll be able to get the hell out of that house and there are pathways to college from there​


Best option unironically, first thing you need is dependency.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Jul 26, 2020)

lmao


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Jul 26, 2020)

benchortable said:


> Man it really sucks
> I know what its like
> Nothing you can do
> Every morning you wake up you dont know what the days gonna be like
> ...


Break the cycle, you can do it


----------



## Over (Jul 28, 2020)

*WHAT IS THIS CUCKOLDRY I AM WITNESSING RIGHT NOW BECAUSE I AM IN UTTER DISBELIEF AT THIS THREAD

T LEVELS OF OP ARE BELOW 50NG/DL I CANT BELIEVE HE EVEN RESEMBLES SOMEONE OF MALE GENDER

IMAGINE LETTING SOMEONE BEAT YOUR SISTER JFL AT YOU LITTLE BITCH DISGRACEFUL IDIOT


IF IT WAS ME ON YOUR PLACE ID BRUTALLY EVISCERATE YOUR DAD'S SKULL, SCALP HIM ALIVE WITH A KITCHEN KNIFE AND BREAK HIS KNEELS WITH A HAMMER RIGHT ON PLACE

AFTER HE MET WITH MY RAGE HE'D BE TOO AFRAID TO EVEN LOOK IN MY DIRECTION OR BE IN ONE ROOM WITH ME

JESUS FUCK WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE

INJECT T*


----------



## TURBO (Jul 28, 2020)

My father isnt a bad man but is incredibly weak and timid, whereas my mother is emotionally and physically abusive towards her children. I wouldve loved nothing more than my father to have punched her head into concrete.


----------



## Matthias8272 (Jul 28, 2020)

Reminds me of my house, expect I usually just hide away in my room


----------



## Deleted member 7079 (Jul 28, 2020)

benchortable said:


> Man it really sucks
> I know what its like
> Nothing you can do
> Every morning you wake up you dont know what the days gonna be like
> ...


Bro this sadly resonated with me as well.


----------



## Chadelite (Jul 30, 2020)

Bruh this is why u get jacked and train mma


----------



## LOOKMAXXER (Aug 7, 2020)

Stay Strong Bro , get a job, study & leave with ur sister


----------



## Dylan2 (Aug 7, 2020)

This type of stuff happens daily in my house, is it that uncommon?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 3, 2020)

Dylan2 said:


> This type of stuff happens daily in my house, is it that uncommon?


I think it kinda is tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Sep 3, 2020)

All the best to you bro


----------



## Dylan2 (Sep 3, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I think it kinda is tbh


lol damn i have brutal chronic fatigue and disassociation/ptsd from my father and i throwing each other threw walls for two years lol shit sucks


----------

